# Is she pregnant?



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi, I have a few questions I need answering about my cat Molly, who is pregnant.

First off, please don't judge me. It was not my intention for her to get pregnant, but I was unable to afford the vet bills and get her spayed. She was an indoor cat up until about a month ago, when I had to go away on an emergency trip and I left her with a friend. While she was there she lived as an outdoor cat and got pregnant.

As I am generally a responsible cat owner, I will be keeping all the kittens, to ensure that they live in a loving, safe and healthy environment, and they will receive the best care.

Ok, so, moving on. Because I'm not sure of the date of conception, I'm not sure of the due date. She is roughly between 5-8 weeks pregnant. Her stomach is much larger than it was 3 weeks ago when I got her back, and she is pinking. So far, I've not observed any nesting behaviour, and I am in the house 4 days a week.

During those 4 days, she's is very clingy, follows me around everywhere. She likes to lie beside me or on my lap, and she sleeps A LOT. She has recently started yowling frequently, usually, it seems, when she feels like she isn't getting enough attention. She has become very playful when I stroke her, and she loves the little head and shoulder massages I give her.

So my questions are these. Is this cuddly behaviour normal, given that she was a very stand-offish cat who was not the cuddly type? Is the clingy-ness normal? Why has she suddenly taken to yowling regularly?

I'm also a bit worried cus she keeps crawling around on her tummy, wiggling her bum in the air and walking her back feet in the same spot. She also pushes her head against me and other objects. I know these are signs of being in heat, but when she does all of this her tail is always down, so she looks more like a ninja.

Is it possible that I've read all the signs wrong and she's just in heat?

Please help!


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

first off all if you could not afford to have her spayed you should have contacted somebody to see if there was any help you are entitled to.... how are several kittens going to be any cheaper than having her spayed? 

i dont want to drone on whining, im not a breeder so im not sure.

to me she sounds like shes in heat? if shes not big and visibly pregnant please take her to the vets asap! she may still be able to be spayed! either if shes not pregnant or very early on! 

but please do take all comments the ladies pop on here and use them, everybody here wants whats best for the animal 

please keep us updated and i hope shes okay x

*** okay re-read you rpost back through does sound like shes pregnant  i hope her and babies will be okay ((hugs))


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I fostered a cat that had 5 kittens last year, and it cost me far more in litter and food than it would have to get her spayed. If you can't afford to spay her then in my view you really can't afford to look after kittens, nor can you afford possible emergency medical help in the unlikely event she has problems delivering the kittens.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hi and welcome
So moving forward, has she been seen by a vet yet? She really does need to be seen for a check over and for you to get some advice. 
Fingers crossed all goes ok. Keep us posted


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

one vet visit costs me just under the same as a neuter, so Ive not idea how your going to cope, cant be bothered to state everything, but its a hell of alot.

anyway sounds like she is in call, thats what they do, and she may have absorbed the kittens and gone into call, so call the vets and neuter her asap, you can get discount and FREE in places, so no excuse


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

hi
By the yowling and the bum in the air it sounds like your girl is calling, but to be sure take her to the vets for an examination.

Dont let her out of sight until she has been speyed, a girl looking for some male company can be very quick through an open door or window.

I dont want to harp on about having your girl speyed but it is by far the cheaper option than kittens.

Fingers crossed X


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

My mentor says that there are points in a pregnancy that a queen may act like she is in call due to a hormone change. It's always worth checking with a vet to get an idea of how far along she is and if she is indeed still pregnant. 5-8 weeks is very vague for you sorting out availability when she is due.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I find there is a time in late pregnancy when a queen becomes very attractive to male cats so I suppose it's possible that there may be other signs of being in call. The only way you will know for sure if she is still pregnant is to get a vet check - since money is tight, my advice would be simply to wait it out. Don't let her out in the meantime!

Liz


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

First off, I would say take her to the vets who can confirm if she is pregnant, and also give you a better estimate of when they are due. A cat should be pregnant for about 9 weeks so 5-8 weeks is a big time span to be playing with.

Secondly, if spaying your girl was stretch on finances, how will you manage with her, and the kittens? She _could_ have 6 kittens.

What if she needs a c section? What if one or more of the kittens needs emergency help?

Could you afford to vaccinate 6 kittens when they are born? This is apart from the added costs of food and litter. Could you afford to then neuter your mummy cat, and all of the kittens?

If you cant, what happens if you are called away again and the same thing happens? Could you then afford to keep (potentially) 6 more kittens? That would make 13 cats altogether 

I'm not judging you, please dont think I am, but you need to look at the long term scenarios. I know I couldnt afford to look after and feed 7 cats, which _could_ be what you are looking at.


----------



## prada (Nov 3, 2007)

If she was an indoor cat until 'about a month ago' then she should be no more than about four weeks pregnant. There are a number of markers you can watch out for. Pinking up occurs around 3 weeks, that has already happened. Any of my girls that have exhibited calling behaviour during pregnancy have done so around half way through i.e. 4 to 4.5 weeks. There will probably not be any noticeable weight gain at this stage. Gaining weight will be variable with the breed and number of kittens. Movement should be felt within the last week - DO NOT press on her at all just lay a hand gently on her tummy and movement can be felt. Nesting should take place within the last week or maybe two. She will be more hungry at this time as well. A false pregnancy can result in all the signs of pregnancy but these should all disappear by around 7 weeks. Has she been regurgitating food, they often suffer with morning sickness during the first 3 weeks, just like we do, due to the increase in hormones. Her affectionate behaviour is absolutely natural. Unless you are worried about her in any way she doesn't necessarily need to see a vet - pregnancy and birth are a very natural occurrence. Although a vet could probably tell you whether she is pregnant and how many weeks it will be costly. Instead, keep an eye on her, look out for signs of pregnancy as above. If you think she is pregnant and nearing her time why not post back on here and someone can give you guidance through the birthing process. Good luck.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone!

To the advice regarding the cost - I'll be going back to work next week, so will have the money to care for the kittens. I'm getting Molly spayed as early as possible after the pregnancy, and the kittens at 6 months. The problem with going to the vet at the minute is that I'm not working, so I think I'll wait it out and see what happens. I've worked out her very latest due date will be just after Easter, so if there's no kittens by then, I'll be getting her spayed.

In regards to getting costs reduced, my area is a farming area, so the vets fleece people for all they can get. I've contacted a number of vets and animal shelters, and NONE of them offer discounts that I qualify for. I'm moving soon, however, and so will have MUCH better access to veterinary care. Either way though, she's getting spayed.

Because I don't know her date, I've got boxes set up for her, should she give birth, and I'm keeping a very close eye on her. For the minute she's spending most of her time with me.

Behaviour wise, she was very protective of her tummy, but is less so now. Does that mean anything?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Also, forgot to say, photos of Molly are on my profile.

If someone wouldn't mind taking a look at them, that would be great. The photo of her on her tummy is what she looked like when she was doing her 'ninja moves'. 

If someone could describe her colour/tabby markings to me as well, I would really appreciate it. I've been trying to figure it out since I got her!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Also, forgot to say, photos of Molly are on my profile.
> 
> If someone wouldn't mind taking a look at them, that would be great. The photo of her on her tummy is what she looked like when she was doing her 'ninja moves'.
> 
> If someone could describe her colour/tabby markings to me as well, I would really appreciate it. I've been trying to figure it out since I got her!


shes a moggie, classic tabby with white. It onlys costs around £20-60 to neuter, can easily cost up to 2grands for a litter if that includes a grand for neutering. she can easily be neutered now, a date of 5-8weeks is way too vague, if you let her out 4weeks ago then she is 4weeks gone, although I dont think she sounds in kitten with the calling, and its 4 weeks later so Id take her toi the vet and neuter her, say she has 6 kittens will you keep them all? Remember that she cant be neutered until 13weeks of age after the kittens are ready to leave as they still feed, and vacs, so much to go into just dont have time ot write it all!!


----------



## prada (Nov 3, 2007)

Regarding her tummy - I would hazard a guess that it feels strange at first to maiden queens when their nipples pink up. Maybe they get a bit sensitive in the tummy area. They may relax a bit more once they get used to the feeling. 

Lovely photos. The ninja position definitely looks like 'calling' to me. If you were to touch her then at the base of the tail she would raise her hindquarters up to the lordosis position. 

If she were a Persian I would call her a Brown Classic Tabby & White.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

prada said:


> Lovely photos. The ninja position definitely looks like 'calling' to me. If you were to touch her then at the base of the tail she would raise her hindquarters up to the lordosis position.


I touched her tail a couple of times and she raised up into that position. Well, not quite raised up, but she did elevate her bottom a bit. I've heard some queens call during the pregnancy though?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Taylorbaby said:


> shes a moggie, classic tabby with white. It onlys costs around £20-60 to neuter, can easily cost up to 2grands for a litter if that includes a grand for neutering. she can easily be neutered now, a date of 5-8weeks is way too vague, if you let her out 4weeks ago then she is 4weeks gone, although I dont think she sounds in kitten with the calling, and its 4 weeks later so Id take her toi the vet and neuter her, say she has 6 kittens will you keep them all? Remember that she cant be neutered until 13weeks of age after the kittens are ready to leave as they still feed, and vacs, so much to go into just dont have time ot write it all!!


Thanks for the help with her markings.

I live in Ireland so it costs a minimum of E60 to neuter a cat. If she is pregnant, I'm not neutering her, I don't agree with abortion except in extreme circumstances.

She might be more than 4 weeks, it's just that it's been 4 weeks since I got her back and I was away for a month. Judging my her tummy and behaviour though she's definitely not 8 weeks pregnant. I've estimated her latest birth date will be after Easter, if she is pregnant.

I spoke to the vet, who told me that as it's her first litter, she's unlikely to have more than 4 kittens. Also, I'm going back to work next week after being out of work for 6 months, so I'll have the money for her neutering and those of the kittens.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thats 100% calling, Ive never seen a pregnant cat call properly when in kitten, only the one that lost her kittens and needed a c-section and emerge op to remove them, or cats that absorb and abort them then start calling again.

Just book her in to neuter her, the vet would be able to feel any kittens from 3weeks anyway, or do a scan, save leaving it incase she gets let out again and comes back pergnant for real. and a small litter for a first litter is a myth, not sure why vets say things like that, one of mine had 8 one had 6.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Okidoki, thanks for clearing it all up for me, will book her into the vet's as soon as I can afford it. 

She'll not be let out again, she hates being outdoors. I opened the door to go out the one day and she poked her head out the door, saw a local cat, yowled and shot up the stairs. Now every time I open the front door she hides under the couch or flies up the stairs!

I've decided to adopt a kitten or two from my local shelter, they provide discount vouchers for spaying if you get a cat from them, and Molly will have some company! Have done some reading on introducing new kittens to older cats and am getting a room ready to get them settled in. Hoping to get a sister pairing, but I'll see how things go.


----------



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

Lily still acted like that when she was pregnant. She stll lifted her butt when I touched her tail right up to the end. My vet did an ultrasound for free when I took lily in for ear mites so I would ask vets around your area. You might have to take her in for something but a vet visit is cheaper than getting her spayed.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Ohh my, there's so many different opinions on this! >.<

I s'pose there's 2 things I can do, take her to the vet's or wait it out. It's frustrating that a check up is so expensive, E25 just for a regular check-up and E60 for a scan! Looks like waiting it out is the most realistic option for now... =/


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

SloanMahria said:


> Lily still acted like that when she was pregnant. She stll lifted her butt when I touched her tail right up to the end. My vet did an ultrasound for free when I took lily in for ear mites so I would ask vets around your area. You might have to take her in for something but a vet visit is cheaper than getting her spayed.


that isnt callin g, that is normal cat behaviour, when you touch a cat whether boy or girl on the back they will push there hind legs up to make sure they get their sent on you, its toally different to what rabbit has said, rabbits cat sounds like it is in call, which is different! Make sure that she is well treated for the mites and your boy as this spreads like wildfire and the kittens will have it to



Rabbitmonkee said:


> Ohh my, there's so many different opinions on this! >.<
> 
> I s'pose there's 2 things I can do, take her to the vet's or wait it out. It's frustrating that a check up is so expensive, E25 just for a regular check-up and E60 for a scan! Looks like waiting it out is the most realistic option for now... =/


sorry to say it but... how are you going to afford it if she needs a 800 c section? if 25 is to dear? I spend 20 a day on food and litter, thats a A drop in the ocean!! No ifs or buts she needs to see a vet, borrow money, get a creditcard to tide you over, a good vet can feel kittens at 3weeks of age, so if your cat is meant to be 4-5weeks he will be able to fell them (dont try yourself!) or scan her, then once you know you can book her in or wait it out if she is in kitten, which from what you say I dont think she is as cats dont paddle/tail to side/etc when in kitten unless something is wrong (in my own experience)


----------



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh her mites were treated a long time ago. I was just saying that when lily was pregnant at times I thought she was in heat. Im no expert it was just a thought. I would definitely listen to taylor baby she knows her stuff.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Taylorbaby, I don't think she's pregnant, and like I said, she will be going to see the vet in the next two weeks.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Okidoki, thanks for clearing it all up for me, will book her into the vet's as soon as I can afford it.
> 
> She'll not be let out again, she hates being outdoors. I opened the door to go out the one day and she poked her head out the door, saw a local cat, yowled and shot up the stairs. Now every time I open the front door she hides under the couch or flies up the stairs!
> 
> I've decided to adopt a kitten or two from my local shelter, they provide discount vouchers for spaying if you get a cat from them, and Molly will have some company! Have done some reading on introducing new kittens to older cats and am getting a room ready to get them settled in. Hoping to get a sister pairing, but I'll see how things go.


you're thinking of getting another kitten or TWO ? When you can't afford to take your girl to the vets ? Are you serious ?  

Hoping that i have misunderstood something here along the way .


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I can't afford to take her to the vet _this week._ I'm going back to work next week, so will be able to take her to the vet and adopt kittens.

Rest assured, I'm not an idiot, I'm not about to adopt kittens when I can't afford them.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I can't afford to take her to the vet _this week._ I'm going back to work next week, so will be able to take her to the vet and adopt kittens.
> 
> Rest assured, I'm not an idiot, I'm not about to adopt kittens when I can't afford them.


I presume you'll be waiting until after the vet visit though ? As if you're girl is pregnant , you'll have plenty of kittens


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Yep, I'm not adopting the kitten(s) for another 8-9 weeks. They need to pop out of their mommy first. If Molly's pregnant, she'll be due in the next two weeks. If she's not given birth by then I'll be getting her spayed


----------

